# Has anyone noticed...



## Elventine (Sep 26, 2016)

Has anyone noticed that the show titles for Batman (the tv show with Adam West) makes up a collection/poem/s? 

Hi Diddle Riddle
Smack in the Middle

Fine Feathered Finks
The Penguin's a Jinx
The Joker Is Wild
Batman Is Riled

Instant Freeze
Rats Like Cheese

Zelda the Great
A Death Worse Than Fate

A Riddle a Day Keeps the Riddler Away
When the Rat's Away, the Mice Will Play

The Thirteenth Hat
Batman Stands Pat

The Joker Goes to School
He Meets His Match, the Grisly Ghoul

True or False Face
Holy Rat Race

The Purr-fect Crime
Better Luck Next Time

The Penguin Goes Straight
Not Yet, He Ain't

The Ring of Wax
Give 'Em the Axe

The Joker Trumps an Ace
Batman Sets the Pace

The Curse of Tut
The Pharaoh's in a Rut

The Bookworm Turns
While Gotham City Burns

Death in Slow Motion
The Riddler's False Notion

Fine Finny Fiends
Batman Makes the Scenes


----------



## farntfar (Sep 26, 2016)

Holy rhyming couplets, Elventine.
A hidden message.


----------



## Elventine (Sep 27, 2016)

It is indeed! Do you think theres treasure to be found?


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Sep 28, 2016)

Huh. Never noticed. Well spotted!


----------



## Dave (Sep 28, 2016)

I hadn't noticed before, but each story always had two parts, so they are obviously all the pairs. I can't remember even looking closely at the titles, only which villain(s) was/were appearing that week. Yes, well spotted!


----------



## Elventine (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't even know how I spotted it. Normally I basically ignore the titles of shows...


----------

